

Broke HN: Can someone justify the order of these posts? - dgunn

Below is number 10 and 11 on Ask HN as I see it right now. Is HN broken again?<p><pre><code>  10. I want to start a space company. Now what?
   47 points by gusgordon 12 days ago | flag | 41 comments

  11. Offer HN: Free Domains
   51 points by noinput 2 hours ago | flag | 41 comments</code></pre>
======
skram
Doesn't that just mean that the first (#10) article got more upvotes/comments
than the other (#11) recently (AKA velocity)

